# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  كبد الحقيقة ،، دكتور مزمل ابو القاسم

## ABU AHMED

*كبد الحقيقة
د. مزمل أبو القاسم
طقطقة خالية نقنقة!


* للمرة الأولى منذ عهد بعيد، لا يجد الأهلة أي سببٍ يشككون به في أحقية الزعيم في الفوز عليهم!
* لا تحدثوا عن ظلم التحكيم!
* لا طنطنوا بمعاندة الحظ للاعبيهم.
* ولا تشدقوا بالأفضلية في السيطرة الميدانية!
* لم يجدوا هذه المرة أي شماعة يعلقون عليها ضربة سيما الأليمة.
* شربوها سادة .. وكتموها في حنانهم.
* العاقلون فيهم حمدوا الله كثيراً، لأن الهزيمة اقتصرت على هدف وحيد، لأن النتيجة العادلة للمباراة كانت خمسة أو ستة أهداف للمريخ، عطفاً على الفرص السهلة التي أهدرها رماة الأحمر أمام مرمى المردوم!
* انفرادة من تيري، مارس فيها أنانية غير مستحبة، لأن السماني كان موجوداً في وضعٍ أفضل، وفي مواجهة المرمى الخالي من حارسه.
* انفرادة من التش، الذي تلقى تمريرة سحرية من بيبو، فلم يحسن ترويض الكرة، مع أنه كان في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف.
* انفرادة من رمضان، صدها جمال سالم.
* انفرادة أخرى من تيري، لم يحسن توجيهها نحو الشباك.
* انفرادة للصيني، الذي فقد توازنه وسقط في لحظة التسديد.
* فرصة لبيبو الذي تلاعب بمدافعي الهلال، وسدد الكرة نحو الزاوية العليا القريبة، فأخطأت المرمى بقليل.
* ذلك بخلاف أنصاف الفرص التي تهيأت لتيري ورمضان والسماني.
* في المقابل لم يحصل الهلال إلا على فرصة وحيدة، لأطهر الطاهر، الذي سدد بقوة بين يدي أبو عشرين.
* المحصلة (طقطقة خالية من النقنقة)!
* وفوز مستحق.. لا فيهو شق لا طق!
* زي صحن الأزهري.
* أفضلية المريخ شهد بها الهلالاب قبل المريخاب، لأن الفارق كان كبيراً بين الفريقين في كل شيء.
* فرق يا إبراهيم.
* حدث ذلك مع أن المريخ لم يكن في أحسن حالاته، ولم يقدم أفضل مستوياته.
* كما إن نجم نجومه أحمد حامد التش كان بعيداً عن مستواه المعهود، بسبب معاناته من الإصابة!
* لو لعب المريخ بنصف مستواه العالي (كان أجزوا ليكم)!
* ولو استغل لاعبوه الفرص التي تهيأت لهم لنال المدعوم هزيمة تسير بذكرها الركبان.
* لذلك شعر بعض المريخاب بالغضب، لأن فريقهم مارس سياسة العفو عند المقدرة مع الوصيف الدائم!
* كانت لدى المريخ فرصة سانحة لإزال هزيمة ساحقة بالهلال، سيما وأن المباراة لعبت بلا جمهور!
* يعني لا كان في فرصة لي ثورة حجارة، ولا في طريقة لي بمبان!
* يبدو أن فرسان الزعيم تعاملوا مع المدعوم بطريقة (أرحموا عزيز قوم ذل)!
* فالهلال كان تعبان يا حبان!
* فريق قليل الحيلة، متواضع المهارة، ضعيف اللياقة، يضم مجموعة كبيرة من المواسير المدغلبة، والكوامر المعمَّرة، التي تركض بوهنٍ شديد، ولا تقوى حتى على تمرير الكرة للزميل.
* لذلك استغربنا الثورة الجماهيرية التي اندلعت أمام فندق اللاعبين في نادي الهلال، والتي استخدمت فيها السكاكين والسواطير وبقية الأسلحة البيضاء، بحسب ما كتبه الأخ عزيز الخير، المدير السابق لإستاد الهلال!
* يا هلالاب.. لا للإرهاب!
* نعم للروح الرياضية، في مواجهة الهيمنة المريخية.
* كان على جماهير الهلال أن تصفق للاعبيها، وتحملهم على الأعناق، وكان على مجلس السوباط أن يصرف للاعبين حوافز فوز بالدولار الحار، لأنهم خسروا بهدف وحيد أمام المريخ القاهر.
* النتيجة مشرفة للحد البعيد، فلم الغضب يا أهلة؟
* لو تمتع المريخ بكامل قوته، وكان الغربال وبكور موجودين في توليفة المريخ لاحتاج الأهلة إلى آلة حاسبة لإحصاء عدد الأهداف الحمراء.
* حقوا تحتفلوا يا وصيفاب.
* وتنظموا حفل ساهر، تنقله قناة الهلال، وتحييه بعض القونات المتخصصات في مدح المدعوم والتغزل في كردنة.
* الحمى النزفية السمانية طلعت خفيفة وظريفة.
* لكن آثارها ظهرت على إعلام الهلال في اليوم التالي للمباراة.
* الآثار الجانبية لحبة الخرشة السمانية تسببت في حالة من الهذيان العالي للأعمدة الزرقاء.
* الهضربة نهارية.. مصحوبة بطمام وطراش.. وطشاش!
* الطشاش في بلد العمى شوف.
* كتب أحدهم مقالاً بعنوان (الشعلة والضي.. الشطب مع الغرامة)!
* الحمد لله الحكاية ما جابت ليهما سجن وقطع من خلاف!
* كلو كوم، وحكاية السكاكين والسواطير المتطايرة قدام فندق اللاعبين دي كوم تاني!
* يا كابو.. ده فندق الهلال وللا مسلخ الكدرو؟
* الساطور البنعرفو نحن وااااحد، وكان شايلو سيما!
* الشعار الجديد للوصيفاب: الله.. الوطن.. (الفرَّار)!
* (فرار) الملايين!
* في (السكينة) موج أزرق هدر.. (ساطور) ندر.. اسمو (الفراااار)!
* الحكاية شنو.. مرة سواطير ومرة حريق، ومرة اشتباكات بالأسلحة البيضاء!!
* يا هلالاب.. لو استمريتوا بي طريقتكم دي حا ترجعونا تاني لقائمة الدول الراعية للإرهاب.
* ونحن ما صدقنا إنو ترمب غرَّد.
* ألذ لقطة في المباراة إقدام فوزي على إدخال لاعب من المراحل السنية في آخر 30 ثانية من عمر المباراة!
* واضح إنو الأسد كان خايف إننا نشتكيهم لي كاس!
* الضاق قرصة كاس، بخاف من مجر لجنة باني.. وكلو من وحبة السماني!
*حبة سيما.. الحبة البقت قٌبَّة!
* أحلى من حبة البركة، وأطعم من حبة المنقة!!
* صدق الحبيب كابو عندما أطلق عليهم لقب (صيد البلد)!
* يا كبكبة نستميحك عذراً في تحويل لقبك لمدافعي الوصيف.
* شايف كبكبتهم كانت زايدة وحمتهم مرتفعة!
* مع إنهم معذروين.. البشوف التش لازم يتكبكب ويتخلَّع!
* اتكبكبي!
* لازم نعرف السواطير والسكاكين.. جات من وين؟
* أدونا المصدر سريع لو سمحتوا!!
* الحكاية دي عايزة تحقيق واسع يا كابو!
* لابد من كرتنة مقبرة كردنة، ونبش أرض الإستاد بحثاً عن بقية السكاكين المدفونة، والسواطير المدكنة!
* السكاكين لسه حزانة بتنادي!
* (ساطور) طلَّ من الشباك!
* وحتماً ولابد.. عمليات البحث تشمل المطاوي المبلدة.. والعكاكيز المضببة!
* دي قضية أمن قومي، لا تحتمل المجاملة!
* نحن يا دااااب.. طالعين من قائمة الإرهاب!!
* مطلوب من القوات الأمنية تطبيق سياسة العصا لمن عصى مع حملة السواطير والسكاكين الزرقاء.
* بالطريقة دي حا نضطر نحول اسم البطولة من الدوري الممتاز.. إلى الدوري (العكاز)!
* لابد من قلب المعبرة رأساً على عقب.
* نحن غايتو معترفين إنو عندنا بإرهابي واحد.. اسمه سيما!
* السماني ما عندو شغلة بالسكاكين والسواطير، تخصصه الأصلي إطلاق الصواريخ العابرة للقارات.
* سيما عاد لعادته القديمة!
* نحن عارفين أحبابنا الهلالاب تعبانين وروحهم مكركرة.
* الفلسطييين مواجهين بثورة حجارة، ولاعبي الهلال مواجهين بثورة سكاكين!
* المدعوماب عاملين كيتة.. وشايلين السكاكين الميتة!
* أخطر نقطة وردت في مقال عزيز الخير، تعلقت باختفاء رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التطبيع الهلالية من (المسلخ).. أقصد من المشهد!
* أي زول تلقاهو شايل سكين في ضراعو الأيام دي طوالي تعرفوا وصيفابي!
* قون الصاوي طلّع السكاكين والمطاوي!
* ظاهرة إشهار الساكين والسواطير في الشوارع كانت تحدث على أيام الضحية!
* آخر خبر: يوم السبت الهلال فعلاً كان ضحية!
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*بعد إذنك يا أبو أحمد نكبر الخط ونحمره

كبد الحقيقة
د. مزمل أبو القاسم
طقطقة خالية نقنقة!


* للمرة الأولى منذ عهد بعيد، لا يجد الأهلة أي سببٍ يشككون به في أحقية الزعيم في الفوز عليهم!
* لا تحدثوا عن ظلم التحكيم!
* لا طنطنوا بمعاندة الحظ للاعبيهم.
* ولا تشدقوا بالأفضلية في السيطرة الميدانية!
* لم يجدوا هذه المرة أي شماعة يعلقون عليها ضربة سيما الأليمة.
* شربوها سادة .. وكتموها في حنانهم.
* العاقلون فيهم حمدوا الله كثيراً، لأن الهزيمة اقتصرت على هدف وحيد، لأن  النتيجة العادلة للمباراة كانت خمسة أو ستة أهداف للمريخ، عطفاً على الفرص  السهلة التي أهدرها رماة الأحمر أمام مرمى المردوم!
* انفرادة من تيري، مارس فيها أنانية غير مستحبة، لأن السماني كان موجوداً في وضعٍ أفضل، وفي مواجهة المرمى الخالي من حارسه.
* انفرادة من التش، الذي تلقى تمريرة سحرية من بيبو، فلم يحسن ترويض الكرة، مع أنه كان في مواجهة المرمى المكشوف.
* انفرادة من رمضان، صدها جمال سالم.
* انفرادة أخرى من تيري، لم يحسن توجيهها نحو الشباك.
* انفرادة للصيني، الذي فقد توازنه وسقط في لحظة التسديد.
* فرصة لبيبو الذي تلاعب بمدافعي الهلال، وسدد الكرة نحو الزاوية العليا القريبة، فأخطأت المرمى بقليل.
* ذلك بخلاف أنصاف الفرص التي تهيأت لتيري ورمضان والسماني.
* في المقابل لم يحصل الهلال إلا على فرصة وحيدة، لأطهر الطاهر، الذي سدد بقوة بين يدي أبو عشرين.
* المحصلة (طقطقة خالية من النقنقة)!
* وفوز مستحق.. لا فيهو شق لا طق!
* زي صحن الأزهري.
* أفضلية المريخ شهد بها الهلالاب قبل المريخاب، لأن الفارق كان كبيراً بين الفريقين في كل شيء.
* فرق يا إبراهيم.
* حدث ذلك مع أن المريخ لم يكن في أحسن حالاته، ولم يقدم أفضل مستوياته.
* كما إن نجم نجومه أحمد حامد التش كان بعيداً عن مستواه المعهود، بسبب معاناته من الإصابة!
* لو لعب المريخ بنصف مستواه العالي (كان أجزوا ليكم)!
* ولو استغل لاعبوه الفرص التي تهيأت لهم لنال المدعوم هزيمة تسير بذكرها الركبان.
* لذلك شعر بعض المريخاب بالغضب، لأن فريقهم مارس سياسة العفو عند المقدرة مع الوصيف الدائم!
* كانت لدى المريخ فرصة سانحة لإزال هزيمة ساحقة بالهلال، سيما وأن المباراة لعبت بلا جمهور!
* يعني لا كان في فرصة لي ثورة حجارة، ولا في طريقة لي بمبان!
* يبدو أن فرسان الزعيم تعاملوا مع المدعوم بطريقة (أرحموا عزيز قوم ذل)!
* فالهلال كان تعبان يا حبان!
* فريق قليل الحيلة، متواضع المهارة، ضعيف اللياقة، يضم مجموعة كبيرة من  المواسير المدغلبة، والكوامر المعمَّرة، التي تركض بوهنٍ شديد، ولا تقوى  حتى على تمرير الكرة للزميل.
* لذلك استغربنا الثورة الجماهيرية التي اندلعت أمام فندق اللاعبين في نادي  الهلال، والتي استخدمت فيها السكاكين والسواطير وبقية الأسلحة البيضاء،  بحسب ما كتبه الأخ عزيز الخير، المدير السابق لإستاد الهلال!
* يا هلالاب.. لا للإرهاب!
* نعم للروح الرياضية، في مواجهة الهيمنة المريخية.
* كان على جماهير الهلال أن تصفق للاعبيها، وتحملهم على الأعناق، وكان على  مجلس السوباط أن يصرف للاعبين حوافز فوز بالدولار الحار، لأنهم خسروا بهدف  وحيد أمام المريخ القاهر.
* النتيجة مشرفة للحد البعيد، فلم الغضب يا أهلة؟
* لو تمتع المريخ بكامل قوته، وكان الغربال وبكور موجودين في توليفة المريخ لاحتاج الأهلة إلى آلة حاسبة لإحصاء عدد الأهداف الحمراء.
* حقوا تحتفلوا يا وصيفاب.
* وتنظموا حفل ساهر، تنقله قناة الهلال، وتحييه بعض القونات المتخصصات في مدح المدعوم والتغزل في كردنة.
* الحمى النزفية السمانية طلعت خفيفة وظريفة.
* لكن آثارها ظهرت على إعلام الهلال في اليوم التالي للمباراة.
* الآثار الجانبية لحبة الخرشة السمانية تسببت في حالة من الهذيان العالي للأعمدة الزرقاء.
* الهضربة نهارية.. مصحوبة بطمام وطراش.. وطشاش!
* الطشاش في بلد العمى شوف.
* كتب أحدهم مقالاً بعنوان (الشعلة والضي.. الشطب مع الغرامة)!
* الحمد لله الحكاية ما جابت ليهما سجن وقطع من خلاف!
* كلو كوم، وحكاية السكاكين والسواطير المتطايرة قدام فندق اللاعبين دي كوم تاني!
* يا كابو.. ده فندق الهلال وللا مسلخ الكدرو؟
* الساطور البنعرفو نحن وااااحد، وكان شايلو سيما!
* الشعار الجديد للوصيفاب: الله.. الوطن.. (الفرَّار)!
* (فرار) الملايين!
* في (السكينة) موج أزرق هدر.. (ساطور) ندر.. اسمو (الفراااار)!
* الحكاية شنو.. مرة سواطير ومرة حريق، ومرة اشتباكات بالأسلحة البيضاء!!
* يا هلالاب.. لو استمريتوا بي طريقتكم دي حا ترجعونا تاني لقائمة الدول الراعية للإرهاب.
* ونحن ما صدقنا إنو ترمب غرَّد.
* ألذ لقطة في المباراة إقدام فوزي على إدخال لاعب من المراحل السنية في آخر 30 ثانية من عمر المباراة!
* واضح إنو الأسد كان خايف إننا نشتكيهم لي كاس!
* الضاق قرصة كاس، بخاف من مجر لجنة باني.. وكلو من وحبة السماني!
*حبة سيما.. الحبة البقت قٌبَّة!
* أحلى من حبة البركة، وأطعم من حبة المنقة!!
* صدق الحبيب كابو عندما أطلق عليهم لقب (صيد البلد)!
* يا كبكبة نستميحك عذراً في تحويل لقبك لمدافعي الوصيف.
* شايف كبكبتهم كانت زايدة وحمتهم مرتفعة!
* مع إنهم معذروين.. البشوف التش لازم يتكبكب ويتخلَّع!
* اتكبكبي!
* لازم نعرف السواطير والسكاكين.. جات من وين؟
* أدونا المصدر سريع لو سمحتوا!!
* الحكاية دي عايزة تحقيق واسع يا كابو!
* لابد من كرتنة مقبرة كردنة، ونبش أرض الإستاد بحثاً عن بقية السكاكين المدفونة، والسواطير المدكنة!
* السكاكين لسه حزانة بتنادي!
* (ساطور) طلَّ من الشباك!
* وحتماً ولابد.. عمليات البحث تشمل المطاوي المبلدة.. والعكاكيز المضببة!
* دي قضية أمن قومي، لا تحتمل المجاملة!
* نحن يا دااااب.. طالعين من قائمة الإرهاب!!
* مطلوب من القوات الأمنية تطبيق سياسة العصا لمن عصى مع حملة السواطير والسكاكين الزرقاء.
* بالطريقة دي حا نضطر نحول اسم البطولة من الدوري الممتاز.. إلى الدوري (العكاز)!
* لابد من قلب المعبرة رأساً على عقب.
* نحن غايتو معترفين إنو عندنا بإرهابي واحد.. اسمه سيما!
* السماني ما عندو شغلة بالسكاكين والسواطير، تخصصه الأصلي إطلاق الصواريخ العابرة للقارات.
* سيما عاد لعادته القديمة!
* نحن عارفين أحبابنا الهلالاب تعبانين وروحهم مكركرة.
* الفلسطييين مواجهين بثورة حجارة، ولاعبي الهلال مواجهين بثورة سكاكين!
* المدعوماب عاملين كيتة.. وشايلين السكاكين الميتة!
* أخطر نقطة وردت في مقال عزيز الخير، تعلقت باختفاء رئيس وأعضاء لجنة التطبيع الهلالية من (المسلخ).. أقصد من المشهد!
* أي زول تلقاهو شايل سكين في ضراعو الأيام دي طوالي تعرفوا وصيفابي!
* قون الصاوي طلّع السكاكين والمطاوي!
* ظاهرة إشهار الساكين والسواطير في الشوارع كانت تحدث على أيام الضحية!
* آخر خبر: يوم السبت الهلال فعلاً كان ضحية!
*

----------


## ABU AHMED

*من غير اذن يا دكتورعلى
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور الحبيب ابو احمد
                        	*

----------

